# BenQ GL2450 zum Spielen geeignet?



## mkay87 (8. Dezember 2012)

Da es den TFT gerade für nur 125€ bei Amazon gibt und mein Bruder (siehe anderer Thread) gerade einen TFT sucht,
ist der BenQ GL2450 voll spieletauglich?

BenQ GL2450 61 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Er kostet aktuell weniger als die meisten 22 Zoller und hat auch überall nur gute Wertungen bekommen.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich den TFT spieletechnisch einschätzen soll.

Die PCGH hat in der Ausgabe 8/12 eine Variante davon (GL2450HM) schlecht bewertet was die Spieletauglichkeit angeht und das bei einer noch besseren Reaktionszeit (der normale GL2450 hat "nur" 5ms).

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem TFT? Wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Dezember 2012)

Es ist wirklich erschreckend, wie viele Menschen auf die Marketinglügen reinfallen. Es gibt kein TN Panel mit 2ms Reaktionszeit. Der aktuelle Stand der Technik ermöglicht im Bereich bis 1000€ "lediglich" minimal 3ms (Overdrive maximum).
Das sind dann aber die Spitzenprodukte. Ich habe schon TN Panels mit 2ms Reaktionszeit Werksangabe u. Testzeit über 15ms gefunden.
In der Regel hat jedes TN Panel Reaktionszeiten oberhalb von 10ms. Jetzt kommt der Overdrive ins Spiel. Er versucht das nächste Bild vorauszuberechnen. Macht er es perfekt, so erhöht er den Inputlag nur minimal u. verringert die Reaktionszeit auf 3-4ms, ohne dabei starke Koronabildungen aufzuweisen. Solche Geräte sind im Markt jedoch rar gesäht.

Wenn du wirklich was ordentliches zum Gamen willst:
https://geizhals.de/704968
https://geizhals.de/668654
https://geizhals.de/640984

Machst du auch Bild-/Videobearbeitung? Welche Games zockst du? Bei langsamen Games oder "Otto"-Normalverbraucherbedingungen ist meistens ein IPS Panel die bessere Wahl. Diese schaffen je nach dem 8-12ms Reaktionszeit, weißen allerdings deutlich knalligere u. originalgetreuere Farben aus und bieten ein größeres unverfälschtes Blickfeld.
Gute IPS Panels sollten in der Gamingtauglichkeit den GL2450 platt machen:

https://geizhals.de/672062
https://geizhals.de/715683 (gleiches Panel+ergonomischer Fuß)

Das nächste Problem ist, dass viele User bislang nur Reaktionszeiten von 10ms aufwärts zu Gesicht bekommen haben, deshalb sind die meisten mit IPS-Panels überglücklich. Es gibt aber auch sehr Schlierenempfindliche Menschen, die mit Reaktionszeiten oberhalb von 10ms nicht viel anfangen können. Und diese aussage laut manchen Internet-Rezessionen "alles unterhalb von 10ms kann das Auge nicht unterscheiden" ist gänzlich falsch. Ich sehe den Unterschied zwischen 6ms u. 11ms bei meinem Monitor mehr als deutlich...


----------



## mkay87 (8. Dezember 2012)

Mein Bruder ist 10 Jahre alt, der will einen Monitor. Spielen tut er fast alles (halt für sein Alter halbwegs passendes). Keine Bildbearbeitung etc.
Aber sollte halt vom P/L-Verhältnis gut sein, möglichst groß. Sein erster Rechner wird schon nicht günstig, deswegen sollte der TFT auch im Rahmen liegen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Dezember 2012)

Was zockt er? Wenn Rennspiele auch dabei sind, kann man über ein TN Panel nachdenken, wobei ich glaube, dass einem 10 Jährigen der Unterschied zwischen 4ms und 10ms nicht allzu wichtig sein sollte (dem Fallen warsch. die intensiveren Farben viel mehr auf  ).
Deshalb würde ich zu einem der beiden IPS Panels greifen.


----------



## mkay87 (8. Dezember 2012)

Er spielt alles. Von FIFA über Most Wanted bis Test Drive Unlimited 2. Sollte halt schon ordentlich reagieren. Im Moment hat er noch einen Medion 17 Zoll 5:4 TFT mit 10ms Reaktionszeit. Kann nur besser werden denke ich.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Dezember 2012)

*Die Reaktionszeit, ist nicht die Zeit die benötigt wird, um die Eingabe der/des Maus/Lenkrads/Gampads umzusetzen!*

Die Reaktionszeit ist die Zeit, die der Monitor benötigt um das Bild von der Grafikkarte umzusetzten, je schneller er es schafft, desto schärfer und unverwaschener ist das Bild.
Die Zeit die der Monitor braucht, um die Eingabe umzusetzen ist der Inputlag. Dieser sollte zum Gamen unter 10ms liegen, bestenfalls sogar unter 5ms.
Er wird mit dem neuen Monitor auf jeden Fall ein schärferes Bild bekommen, die (gemessene) Reaktionszeit hat sich in den letzten Jahren deutlich verbessert


----------

